# Hydraulic Transmission Fluid



## Bmyers48

I have a tractor business in which I use a 1973 574 international tractor with a D239 engine. It has only 1950 hours. I change the Hydraulic Transmission Fluid(HTF) every 500 hours because of the hard work involved in my work. I have been buying the Cub Cadet HTF at a high price and don't want a cheap oil in it. Someone suggested using an another named brand of HTF. Has anyone got ant suggestions on a cheaper but good HTF oil Thanks Bruce


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Bmyers48 _
> *I have a tractor business in which I use a 1973 574 international tractor with a D239 engine. It has only 1950 hours. I change the Hydraulic Transmission Fluid(HTF) every 500 hours because of the hard work involved in my work. I have been buying the Cub Cadet HTF at a high price and don't want a cheap oil in it. Someone suggested using an another named brand of HTF. Has anyone got ant suggestions on a cheaper but good HTF oil Thanks Bruce *


Chevron makes a good synthetic all weather tractor hydraulic fluid that as I recall sells from around $50 price range more or less for a 5 gallon pale.


----------



## Live Oak

Here is some product information:


----------



## Chipmaker

Most any of the major manufacturers of hydraulic fluid would prove suitable as long as it meets the spec your machine requires. I also hated paying the high buck for a 1 gal container of J20D fluid for my Deere, and found Shell, Mobil, Chevron, Wolfshead and a host of other manufactuers all having a hydraulic fluuid that meets or exceeds the JD spec'd oil.


----------



## gpd387

Have you considered Amsoil, they have an exceptional Hyd Trans Fluid, (specifically for tractors and hard working) I'm a dealer, so if you are interested let me know via PM and I can send you the info.


----------



## twentynine

Cheap but good.

Hey I don't have problem with that!

Tractor Supply sells the Traveler brand HTF, Chevron, you have a bunch of options.

One thing to remember just because it's cheap doesn't mean it's no good, and just because it cost more doesn't mean it's the best. Oil and oil services is one of the most opinionated subjects you will ever come across. Everybody is an expert.

My opinion-- if it meets the specifications for your tractor, use it, you want to use synthetic, by all means use synthetic, but I don't necessarily believe it is so much better.

If you are changing hydro/tranny at 500 hours because of service, I think even the cheap stuff would do you a fine job.


----------



## gpd387

The cheap stuff cost a lot more over time, every 500 hours you have the expense of the change out, what is the cost of your down time for your equipment, not to mention the cost of your personal time. Yes I am a dealer so maybe a little biased, but when I change my oil once a year, it is much better than 2 or 3 times depending on the amount of use. Food for thought.


----------



## twentynine

My expense in changing at the recommended 600 hour interval is the bucket of tranny oil/fluid.
Down time ---- 500 hours is roughly 3 years of service.

My time --- not worthless but working on my property and equipment is my "down time"


----------

